# Micro Fence Adaptability to 2 Routers



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Would this be an easy thing? I'm buying a Festool OF1400 and want a Micro Fence to fit it, but also want to adapt the fence to a Milwaukee 5616 solid base.

If I have to make an adaptor on my own, I have a lot of plexiglass stock and also different gauge threaded rod.

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I don't have the Festool Micro Fence or the Milwaukee 5616 but I have made my share of adaptors to do what you want to do,, this is what I would do, see below..

=========



garycurtis said:


> Would this be an easy thing? I'm buying a Festool OF1400 and want a Micro Fence to fit it, but also want to adapt the fence to a Milwaukee 5616 solid base.
> 
> If I have to make an adaptor on my own, I have a lot of plexiglass stock and also different gauge threaded rod.
> 
> Gary Curtis


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have a few routers, and a Micro-Fence from the Micro Fence company. They sell
adaptors for a lot of routers and even the small trim routers. It is a versitile system. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------

